# Dead ducks



## Marshrat007

Looking for dead ducks to begin training with my lab pup this spring, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thx


----------



## ehare

craiglist


----------



## TimberTall

Amish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood

When I trained my lab I used live pigeons..


----------



## Eyecrosser

Shoot some hooded mergansers and freeze them.


----------



## fishkiller

If you join or know someone who belongs to a retriever club there are usually ducks available after hunt tests or field trials.


----------



## Marshrat007

Thank you all for the replies!


----------



## 1bigfish

Youth Season this weekend let you know


----------



## jjmar

You can get pheasant wings, they are easily available commercially. Just rubber band the wing to a dummy.


----------

